# Healthy Aging Tips



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2012)

> *Healthy aging: Tips for coping with change*
> 
> As you age, there will be periods of both joy and stress. It’s important to build your resilience and find healthy ways to cope with challenges. This ability will help you make the most of the good times and keep your perspective when times are tough.
> 
> ...



Some healthy aging tips...Read more here: http://www.helpguide.org/life/healthy_aging_seniors_aging_well.htm


----------



## Elzee (Dec 7, 2012)

I like these tips and suggestions. They don't have to cost you any money. Sometimes, what we need is a good nap. My hubby and I were feeling a little under the weather this past week and realized we just need to take naps to help us get through this under the weather business. It worked and now, we are over whatever that under the weather was all about. Now that the weather has turned rainy and cooler, we are feeling better. Such is life. All we can do is look for that silver lining. And be grateful for what we have. Sunny health on a rainy day. Time for our hobbies and a game of gin.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't get the link to open but it's mid-afternoon and good Ole Hughes.net must be very busy

I know not everyone can live on a farm, nor do they want to BUT ---- farm work does one of two things to a person:

1.  Keeps you in great physical condition because there's so much work to do and great mental condition because nobody has time to think about being sick, under the weather, depressed or anything.  Regardless of "the situation" ya just have to keep plugging away because, plain and simple, the chores don't stop if one is having a bad day.

2.  You just flat out drop dead of heart failure from doing all of #1 and whomever's left behind either keeps chuggin' along until they have heart failure or they sell the farm and move into a retirement community - lol lol lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't imagine the extent of all the chores of farm life, tending to the animals, etc.  I'm grateful that my jobs were fairly physical when I was working, I feel like I'm in better shape for it.  But like you say, unlike the farm, you can call in sick if you're having an "off" day. :winter2:


----------

